# Are there any RS2 in the US?



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

Are there any RS2 in the States? Are they super expensive to import to the US? 
Blue, black and silver seems to be the most common colors?
They are my newest obsession.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Are there any RS2 in the US? (CHETVW007)*

I've seen pics of one with US plates, but that was many years ago, and I cant remember where in USA it was registered.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Are there any RS2 in the US? (PerL)*

I heard rumors about it being in Maryland, but the car was later banned from the country...
It was under a temporary "testing" permit for an after market parts company.
The permit ran out of time..the car had to go.


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Are there any RS2 in the US? (Sepp)*

I work on a pearl white one quite frequently at the dealer I work at in Sewickley Pa. 
The car has been in the states for many, many years maybe since new .The owner uses it as a daily driver .This was a very impressive car back in the day and still is very unusual.
G


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Are there any RS2 in the US? (FV 5)*

Seen pics of the pearl white one. I remember someone spotting it parked at an airport lot??


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Are there any RS2 in the US? (Harold)*

Yeah, that would be the car I've seen pics of as well.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Are there any RS2 in the US? (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_Seen pics of the pearl white one. I remember someone spotting it parked at an airport lot??

Yeah, its in Pittsburgh running around somewhere. Never seen it tho.
The pics died, but the story is still there.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1970172

Nevermind, here it is.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It is real. The owner has it serviced at the Sewickley Car Store still as I understand. I don't know how long he can continue to keep it in country, but let's hope for a good long time. That car showed up at the Pittsburgh Vintage Grand Prix a number of years back. I've heard similar stories on how he got it here, but who knows what the future will hold for it.
Here're some more pics from the PVGP.



























_Modified by HarvVAG at 9:29 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Are there any RS2 in the US? (FV 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FV 5* »_I work on a pearl white one quite frequently at the dealer I work at in Sewickley Pa. 
The car has been in the states for many, many years maybe since new .The owner uses it as a daily driver .This was a very impressive car back in the day and still is very unusual.
G

good to hear it is still around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Are there any RS2 in the US? (brilliantyellowg60)*

Definitely one of the ultimate cars to own IMO.


----------

